

Github commit history link is hidden [UX] - tydeas
http://tydeas.tumblr.com/post/63470815842/github-commits-link-hidden

======
yeukhon
The title is misleading. It isn't hidden. It's called "bad design". It would
be nice to put a commit log icon in the sidebar.

